# Zipp's new gravel/adventure wheelset



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Zipp just announced their first tubeless-ready wheelset--the 30 Course. The width (25mm/21mm) and XD driver compatibility make them a good choice for gravel/adventure riding. I demo'd a set earlier this week, and you can read my initial impressions here.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

For less money you can get a lighter weight, higher spoke count, custom hand built tubeless disc wheelset using top tier US-made hubs, with centerlock rotor mounts so you can use the best brake rotors. And you can pick the hub, spoke, and nipple color.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

you shush with your common sense. 

these say ZIPP on them. 

that is all.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

True, there are lighter, less-costly wheelsets available. One thing to consider is that some lighter tubeless rims don't accommodate high-pressure tires. I rode the new Zipps with tires (tubeless and conventional) ranging from 23-48 mm (at various pressures) w/o any problems.

The Zipp product manager asked for a show of hands from those editors in attendance who would like to see a centerlock version, and nearly everyone raised their hand.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I was considering these 29ers from Williams for $399. 
Summit 29 XC

Then I saw the Zipps...and this weekend I may purchase the Williams.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> True, there are lighter, less-costly wheelsets available. One thing to consider is that some lighter tubeless rims don't accommodate high-pressure tires. I rode the new Zipps with tires (tubeless and conventional) ranging from 23-48 mm (at various pressures) w/o any problems.


I don't see the logic of this. First of all from a practical standpoint, pumping the begeezes out of your tires pressure wise- say greater than 120 PSI- is generally a poor idea to begin with regardless of tire system (the exception being track riding for which these are NA). With tubeless tires relatively high pressures are an even worse choice since they loose most of their benefits over tubed clinchers.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

cooskull said:


> I don't see the logic of this. First of all from a practical standpoint, pumping the begeezes out of your tires pressure wise- say greater than 120 PSI- is generally a poor idea to begin with regardless of tire system (the exception being track riding for which these are NA). With tubeless tires relatively high pressures are an even worse choice since they loose most of their benefits over tubed clinchers.


High(er) pressure is relative. Some rims are limited to half of the PSI that you mention.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

cooskull said:


> I don't see the logic of this. First of all from a practical standpoint, pumping the begeezes out of your tires pressure wise- say greater than 120 PSI- is generally a poor idea to begin with regardless of tire system (the exception being track riding for which these are NA). With tubeless tires relatively high pressures are an even worse choice since they loose most of their benefits over tubed clinchers.



Many disc wheels for mountain bikes cannot run the psi necessary for road tires. My iron cross cx wheels are perfect but cannot run over 55 psi or so. That is the main difference between the Grail and the ironcross and many if not most MTB wheels.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: Bontrager Aeolus wheels have a pretty slick tubeless setup. Their molded rim strip runs the full width from under one bead hook to the other. The tire's beads seal against this strip, not against the rim. No sealant contacts the rim. It also (usually) enables installing a tire with just a hand/floor pump.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

looigi said:


> FWIW: Bontrager Aeolus wheels have a pretty slick tubeless setup. Their molded rim strip runs the full width from under one bead hook to the other. The tire's beads seal against this strip, not against the rim. No sealant contacts the rim. It also (usually) enables installing a tire with just a hand/floor pump.


Yeah, that's a great system. I used the MTB version several years ago, and it was outstanding.


----------



## leond (Dec 27, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> Many disc wheels for mountain bikes cannot run the psi necessary for road tires. My iron cross cx wheels are perfect but cannot run over 55 psi or so. That is the main difference between the Grail and the ironcross and many if not most MTB wheels.


Curious why you can't use more than 55 psi with the Iron Cross rims? I'm considering these rims on my "wide tire" road bike.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Stan's spec. is why. Actually Stan's sex max pressure is 45, not 55.

At the bottom of the iron cross wheels and rims: "If you wish to use both Cyclocross and Road Tubeless tires, we recommend the ZTR Grail disc wheel set"


----------

